# Ennio Morricone 1928-2020



## Guest

His was a huge musical voice in the cinema. Which scores of his appealed to you the most? These are mine:

"The Untouchables"






"Cinema Paradiso" (oh god; that handsome lead actor in that film!!!)


----------



## flamencosketches

Very sad news 

Rest in peace to the maestro


----------



## Guest

I liked the music to _The Good The Bad and the Ugly_...before I knew it was Morricone of course (too young to watch the film itself, and it was Hugo Montenegro anyway).

One of the two '_Dollars_' but I can't remember which one.

_The Thing_

Not much else. Certainly not _The Mission_, though in fairness, that might be because I didn't like the movie.

I've not yet seen _Battle of Algiers_, but it's on my list.


----------



## flamencosketches

We just watched Inglourious Basterds for the hundredth time. I love his score for that film. That was actually the movie that turned a lot of us in my generation onto Morricone. (Not me—I got into the "Dollars" trilogy early on, in high school: phenomenal scores all). Also have much love for Once Upon a Time in America. Brilliant film, brilliant score.


----------



## Diminuendo

Sad news. Was always so happy to see his name in the beginning of a movie. At least you knew the music would be great. So many great scores and he has 520 credits on IMDb. Some of my favorites are his scores for Sergio Leone, The Untouchables and The Mission. Battle of Algiers had great music too. The main theme especially. In the line of fire was great too. Those Leone film scores are just so fantastic with Alessandro Alessandroni, Michele Lacerenza and Edda Dell' Orso. I Was so happy to have gotten the chance to see him live when he came to Finland for the first and last time on his tour in 2016. The concert actually got postponed because he had some back issues, but luckily he got better and was able to come later.


----------



## amfortas

I've always loved his score to _Once Upon a Time in the West_. Though for what it's worth, I didn't care for the one to _Once Upon a Time in America_. Go figure.


----------



## norman bates

amfortas said:


> I've always loved his score to _Once Upon a Time in the West_.


that's one of my favorite too. The one for Investigation of a citizen above suspicion is another one I've always loved.






While he's not my favorite film composer, it must be said that he was incredibly eclectic, making music in a huge variety of styles.


----------



## SanAntone

These are the ones I like best:

Once Upon a Time in America
Cinema Paradiso
The Untouchables
The Mission
I Promessi Sposi


----------



## NLAdriaan

Sad news, great composer!


----------



## Manxfeeder

amfortas said:


> I've always loved his score to _Once Upon a Time in the West_.


That's my personal favorite of his scores.


----------



## Sieglinde

I'm sitting here crying. I grew up on Sergio Leone movies (even wrote my film thesis on him) and of course Morricone's music played a huge part in making those movies masterpieces. And so many more - he truly was brilliant.


----------



## pianozach

Academy Awards: 7 nominations, the first in 1979, 1 Award: 2016, Honorary Award 2007
Grammy Awards: 7 nominations, the first in 1988, 2 Awards (1988 & 2007), 2 Honorary Awards (2009, 2014)


----------



## schigolch

*Sit tibi terra levis*


----------



## blondheim

Noooooo!

*spins Revolver and is not mentally prepared*


----------



## Bulldog

My favorite score of his is The Mission - great movie.


----------



## Guest

Ennio Morricone: 10 of his greatest compositionshttps://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/jul/06/ennio-morricone-10-of-his-greatest-compositions


----------



## Josquin13

That is sad news. Morricone was one of my favorite film composers.

Two of his most beautiful scores were for Malena & The Mission:

Malena:





The Misson:


----------



## Guest

"Malena"; lovely. "The Mission"; not so much. I haven't seen "Malena" but I feel I should now.

The power of music and the moving image; surely the predominant musical experience of the last century.


----------



## Guest

Apparently Morricone died from injuries sustained in a fall. Yes, these can kill the elderly very quickly. The great director Howard Hawks was fit and well until he tripped over his dog inside the house and lasted only 10 more days afterwards.


----------



## pianozach

Yeah. The bones get brittle, and have a high susceptibility to breakage as you get way up in years.

It's the complications, usually blot clots.


----------



## Rogerx

Josquin13 said:


> That is sad news. Morricone was one of my favorite film composers.
> 
> Two of his most beautiful scores were for Malena & The Mission:
> 
> Malena:
> 
> The Misson:


We watched this one last night, stunning!


----------



## Jacck

my favorite Morricone soundtracks are likely

Guns for San Sebastian





Il Grande Silenzio





L'Uccello dalle Piume di Cristallo





Red Sonja





Nostromo





and last, but not least - the great Marco Polo sountrack


----------



## Jacck

I read an interview with Morricone where he mentioned that his main influences were Vivaldi and Bach and you can hear it in his music


----------



## Guest

I think Morricone will be best known for his variety of scores; apart from the Spaghetti Westerns the rest of his scores seldom sound like others he has created. "Cinema Paradiso" sounds rather romantic like "Malena" but nothing at all like "The Untouchables" - an absolutely fabulous score!!


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> my favorite Morricone soundtracks are likely
> 
> Guns for San Sebastian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il Grande Silenzio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Uccello dalle Piume di Cristallo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last, but not least - the great Marco Polo sountrack


Thank you for all these! I tried reading Conrad's "Nostromo" but it was just too heavy going!!


----------



## Jacck

Christabel said:


> Thank you for all these! I tried reading Conrad's "Nostromo" but it was just too heavy going!!


I used to collect soundtracks and I have over 20 from Morricone. He wrote many great scores. Other favorites are

Le Professionnel




the Chi Mai song is definitely the most famous

Mission To Mars




(a different movie from the Mission. I like this OST more)

Orca





La Resa dei Conti





Navajo Joe


----------



## Guest

Jacck, do you know about this film music board:

https://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/threads.cfm?forumID=1


----------



## Jacck

Christabel said:


> Jacck, do you know about this film music board:
> 
> https://www.filmscoremonthly.com/board/threads.cfm?forumID=1


I probably came across it in the past during some google searches. But I never participated there.


----------



## Aliputera

Mine too! Gabriel's Oboe is my favorite.


----------



## nikola

To me, my most favorite composer ever. I have over 400 of his soundtracks and I must admit that, even though it is expected for someone that old to die, that it still shocked me and I was very sad. 
A few months ago I made youtube playlist with almost 600 of his best film compositions chronologically. 
It's obvious that it's hard for me to choose his most favorite score. They're almost all brilliant. The only decade I don't care much considering his music are 90's. For some reason it seems that he somehow lost touch there. Since 2000 his film music was again great most of the time. 
There will never be another musician like him. What is Nikola Tesla to science, that is Morricone to music - he is genius.
If I would have to choose the most favorite piece (considering that is almost impossible to do) it would be 'Deborah's Theme':


----------



## nikola

I would also like to mention that I've seen him at concert in Zagreb in 2015 and I'm happy that I had that oppoortunity.


----------



## Subutai

I grew up with Morricone ringing in my ears. It's the little known scores like this that made me love him so. RIP

<iframe width="1280" height="720" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

